# Komprimierung in rar



## mrno (23. April 2005)

Hi,
ich habe vorher folgenden im board gelesen. Man kann dateien mit java in zip-dateien umwandeln uns so komprimieren. Nun habe ich folgende frage. Geht das auch ins rar format
Und wenn wie mache ich das!
MFG mr.no


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/rarexpander/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/jrar/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/jopenzip/


Gruß Tom


----------

